# ما هي المساحة - مقالة لـ: أ.د ظافر القرني



## ابراهيم ابومريم (8 أكتوبر 2008)

منقول من الموقع الرسمى 


http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/Algarni-Dafer/default.aspx


ما هي المساحة​
مقدمة
يستحسن قبل أن نُعرِّف المساحة أن نعود إلى اللغة فنرى أصل الكلمة فيها. يقول صاحب القاموس المحيط بشيء من التَّصرُّف: المسح القول الحسن من الرجل بالمعروف وليس معه عطاء. والمسح: إمرارك يدك على الشيء السائل أو المتلطخ تريد إذهابه بذلك. ويقول تعالى {وامسحوا برؤوسكم}. وفي حديث الدّعاء للمريض: مسح الله عنك ما بك أي أذهب. ويقال مسحه بالسّيف أي ضربه أو قطعه، ويقال مسحهم أي قتلهم. والماسحة: الماشطة، والتّماسح: التَّصادق، والمماسحة: الملاينة في القول والمعاشرة والقلوب غير صافية. وعليه مسحة من جمال أي شيء منه، قال ذو الرّمة: 


على وجه ميٍّ مسحةٌ من ملاحةٍ وتحت الثياب الخزي لو كان باديا​

والشيء الممسوح: القبيح، المشؤوم المغيّر عن خلقته. ورجل ممسوح الوجه ومسيح: ليس على أحد شقّي وجهه عين ولا حاجب كما هو حال المسيح الدّجال. وقيل أنَّ المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السّلام سمِّي بذلك لصدقه، أو لأنَّه كان سائحًا في الأرض لا يستقرّ، وقيل غير ذلك. ومسح في الأرض يمسح مسوحًا: ذهب. والأمسح من الأرض: المستوي، والجمع الأماسح، والأمسح من المفاوز الأملس، وجمع المسحاء من الأرض مساحي. والمسحاء: الأرض المستوية ذات الحصى الصّغار لا نبات فيها. والمِساحة: ذرع الأرض، يقال: مسح، يمسح مسحًا. ومسح الأرض مِساحة أي ذرعها. وفي القاموس من المعاني أكثر من هذا، لكنِّي أقتصرت على ما له صلة بعلمنا أو فيه طرافة أو معلومة مفيدة.

فالمساحة إذن علمٌ قديم يعني ذرع الأرض أي قياسها؛ فالأولى أن لا يصيبها العيب من جهة الاسم لأهمية عملها وضرورته. ويمكننا مع تطوّر العلوم والتقنية أن نوسِّع التعريف السابق فنقول: إنَّ المساحة هي العلم الذي يعني بالقياسات الدقيقة المنضبطة للأرض وللأشياء عليها وفيها وحولها. 

والحصول على قياسات دقيقة منضبطة يعني الحصول على معلومات مفيدة جدًّا؛ تهمُّ النَّاس جميعًا في مناشطهم وأعمالهم المختلفة بدرجاتٍ متفاوتة من الأهمية. فكيف دخل للنَّاس من جهة الاسم التَّصور السلبي لعلم المساحة؟ هل ذلك راجعٌ إلى سوء بعض معاني كلمة مسح التي عرضناها فيما سبق، أم إلى شيءٍ آخر؟ دعونا نتعرَّف على بعض العوائق التي حالت بين المفهوم الصحيح لهذا العلم وعقول النَّاس.

عوائق في سبيل الهندسة المساحية 

1. مفهوم الأسماء
لم يبتل تخصص، فيما أعلم، في اسمه ورسمه كما أبتلي تخصص الهندسة المساحية. وسأضرب مثالين إثنين أحدهما من الاسم والآخر من الرسم، وهما المساحة والخريطة. 

أ- المساحة (Surveying)
فالمساحة عند الناس متصوَّرة ومعروفة وأشهرها مساحة الشَّكل المربع والمستطيل وأقرب شيء من الأرض يمثل المربع والمستطيل وذو أهمية بالغة في حياة النَّاس هي قطع الأرض العقارية المعدة للسكنى أو الفلاحة؛ لذا فعلم المساحة يختزل عند فئة عظيمة من الناس في قياس مساحات الأراضي السكنية والزِّراعة ودليلهم على ذلك الأجهزة التي تُنصب على الطرقات من حين لآخر لتنفيذ هذه القياسات ... 

ومشكلة هذا المفهوم عالمية وليست خاصة بدولة دون أخرى؛ فتخصص المساحة في الدُّول المتقدمة تقنيًّا يعاني أشد المعاناة من الفهم الضيق لوظيفته من النَّاس عامة متعلمهم وجاهلهم. وقد يستخدم المرء تقنية ما في حياته ولا يعلم أنَّها تنتمي إلى هذا الفرع من المعرفة وتدرَّس فيه بتفصيل ميسَّر. ولذا ترى المعنيين بهذا العلم يسعون سعيًّا حثيثًا إلى تغيير اسمه، فهم يستبدلون به اسم الـ"جيوماتكس" (Geomatics). وهذه الاسم الجديد المركب من بعض حروف ثلاثة أسماء مشهورة يعمل المتخصص في محيطها قرَّبه من الواقع كثيرًا وبدأ في تغيير الصورة النَّاقصة المشوَّة له. وتبقى العقبة لدينا قائمة إذ لو أدخلنا هذا الاسم الجديد كما هو لما فُهم منه شيء، ولاحتجنا إلى الوقت الطَّويل لبثه في النَّاس؛ ولربما عُدنا إلى القديم متمثلين قول القائل: "أبا منذرٍ أفنيت فاستبق بعضنا حنانيك بعض الشَّر أهون من بعض". فليس أمامنا إلاَّ الصبر والعمل على تغيير المفهوم الضيِّق الذي تربَّع في عقول كثيرٍ من المتعلمين والمثقفين قبل أن يحلَّ في عقول العامة من النَّاس. 

ب- الخريطة (Map)
لا تقتصر المشكلة على الاسم العام للتخصص بل تمتد إلى اسم خاص مهم جدًا ألا وهو "الخريطة". وطامة الخريطة أكبر من طامة اسم المساحة وإليكم بعض ما أرى. 

الخريطة معروفة وقد رايتها في حياتي كثيرًا واستخدمتها ورأيت من استخدمها وملأها بأصناف المؤونة المختلفة من حبوبٍ وطحنٍ وغيرهما من العتاد. فالخريطة هي الوعاء من القماش المصنوع بطريقة خاصة ليحفظ فيه بعض المتاع ليسهل حمله. ولا شكَّ عندي أن الرُّسومات والمخططات التي كان ينجزها العالم بها كان يضعها في خريطة لحفظها. فإذا ما أرادها أن تحضر له، قال: هات الخريطة. وهو لا يريدها لذاتها إنَّما يريد ما بداخلها؛ ويبدو أنَّه لكثرة ما يُردد هذا الاسم العام (الخريطة) من أجل الشيء الخاص به تمَّ إطلاق اسم الحاوي على المحتوى، أو اسم العام على الخاص وذاع في النَّاس .... 

والمشكلة ليست في هذا الإطلاق فهو مألوف في غيره، إنَّما المشكلة تحدث عند النسبة إلى هذا الاسم، فمن غير المألوف أن تقول مثلاً "رأيت المخرطون"، أو "هذا هو المُخرِّط" ... فيا ليت العام بقي عامًا والخاص خاصًا في خريطتنا هذه. وقد تكون هذه المسميات مناسبة في بيئة دون بيئة حسب الشائع في الاستعمال والمفهوم من القول، لكنَّها عندنا لا تصلح، أو لا يصلح بعضها على الأقل وإن كان منها ما هو مألوف من الماضي كقولك: "دون كذا من الأمر خرط القتاد"، وقولك: "خرطت عذق التمر"، و"انخرط فلان في البئر" وغير ذلك. ولا يقول قائل لماذا لا نقول صانع الخريطة عند النسبة إلى الخريطة؟ فهذه نعرفها، ووجودها لا يُلغي ما هو أولى منها. 

وقد كنت رأيت هذا الرأي قبل أن أطَّلع على ما جاء في بعض الكتب والقواميس عن الخريطة. فهذا صاحب اللِّسان يقول عنها فيما قال: إنَّها " هنة مثل الكيس تكون من الخرق والأدم وتشرج على ما فيها إي يربط فوها على ما فيها. ومنها خرائط كتب السلطان وعمّاله". فها هو يُصرِّح بأن الخريطة هي الماعون لكتب السلطان. 

وفي قصة تأبط شرًّا أنَّه "إنَّما لُقِّب بهذا اللَّقب لأنَّه كان كلَّما جاء بالشهد في خريطة كان يتأبطها، فإنَّ أمَّه تأكل ما يجيء به، فأخذ يومًا أفعىً فألقاها في الخريطة فلما جاءت أمُّه لتأخذ ما في الخريطة سمعت فحيح الأفعى فألقتها، وقالت: لقد تأبطت شرًّا يا بني" (ديوان تأبط شرًا، عبدالرحمن المصطاوي، 1424هـ). فكان ذلك اسمه منذ تلك اللحظة. 

وجاء في بعض كتب الأدب عن براعة الفارابي العالم المشهور المبدع في كثيرٍ من الصنعات أنّه أخرج في حضرة سيف الدولة "من وسطه خريطة ففتحها، فأخرج منها عيدانًا وركَّبها، ثمَّ لعب بها، فضحك كلُّ من في المجلس، ثمَّ فكها وركبها تركيبًا آخر، فبكى كلُّ من في المجلس، ثمَّ فكَّها وغيَّر تركيبها؛ فنام كلُّ من في المجلس. فتركهم نيامًا وخرج" ( قرأتها في كتاب قطوف الأدب في أخبار ومآثر العرب، لمحمد الشريف، ص 351، وإن كان لم يعزها إلى مصدرها الأصلي). قلت لعل ضياع الأمة بدأ بعيدان الفارابي، وما ماثلها من عيدان في تلك الحقب المزدهرة بالعلوم والفنون الكثيرة. 
ولا يزعزع مفهومنا هذا عن الخريطة ما ذهب إليه صاحب محيط المحيط من القول بأن الخارطة هي معرّب كارتا باللاتينية ومعناها ورقة وجمعها خارتات. فنحن نقول الخريطة للدلالة على الخارطة ولم نكتف بالخارطة المعربة من اللاتيني. ولو أكتفينا بخارطة لبقيت مشكلة النسبة إليها كمشكلة النِّسبة إلى خريطة بل قد تكون أسوأ. وقد يكون مصدر الكلمة في اللغة واحدًا وإن جاءت في لغات مختلفة بصرف النظر عن مَن أخذ مِن مَن، ولكن هذا لا يُغيِّر شيئًا من حقيقة معناها ومفهومها لدى النَّاس. 

2. معاهد الدبلوم 
وجد لدينا في المملكة العربية السعودية ما سمِّي "معهد المراقبين الفنيين". فإذا سألت عن هذا الاسم وجدته يعني معهد المساحة أو دبلوم مساحة. هذه التَّسمية الشاملة غير المعرَّفة المنذرة بالتَّوجُّس حمَّلت التخصص أكثر ممَّا يحتمل، بل ربما جعلت خريجيه يخوضون في أشياء لا يتقنونها. فالمراقب الفنِّي يخوله اسمه أن يكون في البلدية، وفي التَّخطيط، وفي العقار والبنك العقاري وفي غيرها من المرافق كونه الوحيد في السَّاحة وكون كلٌّ في حاجته. 

وإذا كان لا بد من المراقبة، فالمفروض أن يكون هناك مراقبون فنيون في كل التَّخصصات كالإنشاءات، والكهرباء، والمياه، والزراعة، والصناعة، والنَّقل، ويسمَّى المتخرج باسمه الصحيح فهذا مراقب كهربائي، وهذا صناعي، وهذا زراعي، وهذا كيميائي، وهكذا؛ أمَّا أن يُحمَّل صاحب المساحة كلِّ هذه المراقبات ولو اسمًا فهذا إجحافٌ عظيمٌ في حقِّه وحقِّ تخصصه. ويبدو أّنَّه لكثرة الوظائف التي شغلها المراقب الفنِّي تصوَّر النَّاس أن معهد المراقبين الفنيين هو غاية المطاف في علم المساحة ومنتهى تقنيته ولو لم يكن كذلك لما استطاع المراقب التَّواجد في كلِّ مصلحة حسب الحاجة، ولما حُصر اسم المراقبة في المساحة وأسقط عمَّا سواها من تخصصات مماثلة. 

لقد بُرمجت عقول النَّاس متعلمهم وجاهلهم على هذا التَّصوّر الخاطئ وأصبح من الصَّعب تغييره. فإذا ما جاء المهندس المساحي بحصيلة خمس سنوات من الدِّراسة ليبحث عن عمل صُنِّف من أصحاب الدبلوم حسب هذا التَّصوّر المنقوص، وعُومل على أنَّه مراقب. والأولى أن يفهم النَّاس أن وراء كلِّ تقنية علمٌ لا حدود له، لو أنشأت لهذا العلم دراسات عُليا فهي لا تأخذ من بحره سوى النَّزر اليسير مهما بلغت، فكيف تصوَّر النَّاس أن الهندسة المساحية تقف عند الدّبلوم ولا تتجاوزه. 

ولا تعجبوا إذا قلت أنَّ مكانة المهنة العالية هي التي وضعت من شأنها وضيَّقت عليها مجالها. فإذا كانت العرب تقول: "ربَّ ضارة نافعة"، فإنَّه يمكننا القول: "ربَّ نافعةٍ ضارة" أيضًا وذلك بمقتضى التضاد أو التقابل. وهذا هو الذي حصل؛ فلأهمية الأعمال المساحية في المجالات التَّنموية كافة كان لا بدّ من إنشاء معاهد تقوم بدور حضاري حيوي مهم. ولإتقان هذه المعاهد لأعمالها، وتيقّن النَّاس من أهمية ما تقوم به، ورضائها عنه، وحاجتها إليه، لم تستطع أن تتصوّر أي تطوّر بعده، وصار عندها غاية المطاف... فالمراقبة عند النَّاس مساحة، والمراقب الفنِّي مساح، والمساحة عندهم دبلوم، والدبلوم مساحة .... وللنَّاس فيما يعشقون مذاهب ..... وعلى نفسها جنت براقش..... 


مميزات الهندسة المساحية
من أهم مميزات الهندسة المساحية أنَّها جزء من تقنيات العولمة تأخذ منها وتعطي. فالهندسة المساحية تستطيع أن تمثِّل التفاصيل الدقيقة عن الأشياء على مساحات شاسعة من الأرض أو عليها كلِّها بدقةٍ عالية وتجعلها في متناول يد المهتم بها في الحقول المختلفة. وهذه الخاصية هي إحدى مقومات العولمة التى نعيشها طوعًا أو كرها. 

ومن هنا فالهندسة المساحية تتكامل وتترافد بدرجاتٍ متفاوتة مع التخصصات (العلوم) الأخرى كافة. وهذه ليست مزيَّة خاصة بالهندسة المساحية وحدها، فكلُّ العلوم كذلك، إنَّما نقول هذا لأن من النَّاس من لا يرى ذلك، بل يعتبر من يراه من المفسدين في الأرض. وإليكم بشيءٍ من الإجمال بعض العلوم التي تتكامل وتترافد معها الهندسة المساحية في صورة من صور التكامل الكثيرة:

· العلوم الكهربائية 
· العلوم الصناعية
· العلوم النَّفطية
· العلوم المائية
· العلوم العمرانية
· العلوم الجغرافية
· العلوم الزراعية
· العلوم الجيولوجية
· العلوم الحاسوبية
· العلوم الرياضية
· العلوم الفيزيائية
· العلوم الكيميائية
· العلوم الطِّبية
· العلوم الاقتصادية
· وعلوم الطرقات
· وعلوم التُّربة
· وعلوم البيئة
· 
إلى آخر القائمة من معارف اليوم 

أقول باختصار أن الهندسة المساحية هي علمٌ في كلِّ علم وتقنيةٌ في كلِّ تقنية؛ فاستعن أيها المتخصص في غيرها ببعض تقنياتها لتتحكَّم أكثر في عاملي الزَّمان والمكان – زمن جلب المعلومة ومكان وجودها. ولا تستنكف أن تعود إلى المتخصصين في فيما تريده من تقنية منها؛ وإن كنت لست فاعلاً، فاذكرها في الذاكرين، ولا تهضمها حقَّها فتهضم حقّك في يومٍ مشهود كنت ترى فلاحه ولم يخطر ببالك كساده. 


تخصصات الهندسة المساحية
ومن أفضل السُّبل لمعرفة الهندسة المساحية أن ينظر إليها من خلال تخصصاتها أو فروعها المعروفة. وسنكتفي هنا بذكر أهم الفروع العامة في عالم اليوم دون التفصيل في التصنيف لأنَّه قد يأخذ أوجهًا مختلفة أمَّا بحسب العلم والتقنية وتطورهما عبر القرون (تصنيف زماني)، أو بحسب مدى أو حيز العمل المراد إنجازه (تصنيف مكاني)، أو بحسب نوع المشكلة المراد حلّها وما يلائمه من تقنيات (تصنيف نوعي)، أو بحسب ذلك كله أو بعضه أو غيره كما يظهر من التَّصنيف التالي الذي نقسم فيه فروع علم المساحة إلى مجموعتين أساسيتين هما: 

أ. فروع سابقة وتشمل: 

1. المساحة المستوية (Plane Surveying)
2. المساحة الجيوديسية(Geodesy)
3. المساحة التصويرية الجوية (Photogrammetry)

ب. فروع لاحقة، وتشمل:

1. الاستشعار عن بعد (Remote Sensing)
2. نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي (Global Positioning System)
3. نظم المعلومات الجغرافية(Geographic Information Systems, GIS)

وسنوجز القول عن كلِّ فرع من هذه الفروع في مكانٍ آخر من موقعنا هذا بحول الله. 

ما السبيل لتصحيح الخلل

إذا كانت الهندسة المساحية بهذا الثراء وهذه الأهمية فكيف يمكن تصحيح مفهومها ومن ثمَّ تحسين صورتها في أعين النَّاس؟ لقد رسخت هذه الاسماء والأفكار في أفهام النَّاس رسوخًا عظيمًا وهي بلا ريب تمثل جانبًا مهمًا من علوم هذا التخصص وتقنياته، فقد لا يجدي السَّعي إلى إلغائها ولكن نجري عليها ما يمكن من التحسين ونبقي الباب مشرعًا للتغيير. فلا نكتفي باسم مساحة لنصف هذا التخصص بل نضيف إليه ما يشمل فروعه أوبعضها وخاصة ذي الصبغة اشاملة منها. أما الخريطة فدون تبديل اسمها خرط القتاد. وليس أمامنا سوى حثّ المتخصصين في غير هذا العلم ممن يوطفون تقنياته في معارفهم ومشاريعهم على الاستعانة بالمتخصصين فيه ليختصروا عليهم الطريق، ويمنعوهم من وعثائه، وأن يقولوا الحقَّ في مدى جدوى معلومات الخريطة الرَّقمية لهم، ومعلومات الصورة الجوية والفضائية، ونموذج الارتفاعات الرَّقمي (DEM)، ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية (GIS)، وتقنية تفسير الصور، إضافة إلى معلومات المسح الأرضي فهي تقنيات لا يُستغنى عنها في مشاريع اليوم لطبيعة التقنية المسيطرة في عصرنا هذا ولأسباب أخرى لا مجال لسردها هنا. 

وعلى المتخصصين في هذا المجال مسؤولية عظيمة حول تبصير النَّاس بشؤون هذا التخصص واشراكهم في شجونه حتى نعيش ثقافة مشتركة تنبثق من خلالها الحلول المناسبة لما نلقاه من مصاعب وما يعترضنا من مشاكل. كما ينبغي الحرص الشديد على الأعمال الجماعية داخل التخصص، وتخفيف شدة الحرص على العمل الفردي فجدواه قليلة على المدى القريب والبعيد. وهذا هو المشاهد الملموس. ولا ريب أن من يرى أن جدوى العمل الفردي أفضل من جدوى العمل الجماعي، لديه خلل عظيم في علمه وتعليمه. ولا بدَّ من تطوير الأنظمة والقوانين لتواكب التَّقدم العلمي المعاصر، فقد يكون في الأنظمة ما يشجِّع على الخمول، وما يُغري بالعمل الفردي القاصر. 




كتبه أ. د. ظافر بن علي القرني​

أستاذ هندسة المساحة الرقمية ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية​

جامعة الملك سعود، كلية الهندسة، الرِّياض​

8/5/1426هـ​


----------



## مريم محمد علي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم أخونا الفاضل على هده المعلومات الأساسية و القيمة
و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابراهيم ابومريم (8 أكتوبر 2008)

وبارك الله فيكى ايضا الاخت مريم محمد على 

واللعلم ردا على سؤال نعم انا نفس الشخص ابراهيم ابومريم عضو منتدى نادى نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وكذلك نفس الاسم اشارك به فى كثير من المنتديات الهندسية والجغرافية والادابية على مستوى الوطن العرب


----------



## عمروعلى3 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مقاله رائعة مشكور اخى على النقل
تم تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## ابراهيم ابومريم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخى عمرو على 3 على تثبيت الموضوع وبارك الله فى الدكتور ظافر بن على القرنى على ما يقدمه من علم نافع وشكرا للاخوة على التفاعل مع المشاركة


----------



## عبده العربي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الفجال (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*مقاله رائعة مشكور اخى على النقل
تم تثبيت الموضوع*​


----------



## اياد العبودي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك.............


----------



## عبدو99 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مقالة ممتازة 
مشكورجداجداجدا


----------



## ربيع الشام (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة كلنا نعاني من الفهم الضيق ونحتاج للصبر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ارجوان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للدكتور ظافر على هذه المعلومات التي توضح اهمية المساحة لانها بالفعل حقها مهضوم عند العامة وفي الخدمة المدنية واتمنى من الدكتور ظافر نشر هذا الموضوع في احد الصحف الرسمية


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

وبارك الله فيكى ايضا الاخت مريم محمد على 

واللعلم ردا على سؤال نعم انا نفس الشخص ابراهيم ابومريم عضو منتدى نادى نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وكذلك نفس الاسم اشارك به فى كثير من المنتديات الهندسية والجغرافية والادابية


----------



## مزن محمود (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله خير


----------



## مكتب السدف (30 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم والله يا دكتور


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير واعانك على كل خير


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اسعد بمعرفتك عن قرب وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## سليمان مساح (3 نوفمبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر على هده المقالة الرائعة اتمنى لك الموفقية و جزاك الله الف خير.....


----------



## اعزاز المسلمية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع القيم . ..بانتظار المزيد


----------



## اعزاز المسلمية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*تشكراااااااااات*

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مقالة ممتازة


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مقالة ممتازة منقولة عن الدكتور 
بارك الله فيك ابراهيم ابو مريم وجزاك الله خير وجزا الدكتور خيرا


----------



## كابوكابو (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا....... وارجو ان تسمحو لى بنشرها


----------



## احمدجادكريم (20 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم واسكنك الله الجنة مع الصدقين والشهداء لكن انت ما شايف نفسك متحامل على دارسين الدبلوم حبتين
aseef


----------



## منصور123 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ع المعلومات الحلوة


----------



## cmamaro (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا شكر على المعلومات المهمه والموضوع الرائع


----------



## عبدالهادى ابوعرب (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اللهم ارفع رايه الاسلام يا رب وانصرنا على الكافرين اللهم امين يارب


----------



## مختار العديني (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا علئ هذة الشاركة


----------



## اياد العبودي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا...........


----------



## ابوهشوم (20 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور
انا اسمع انه في الدول الاوروبيه يصل المساح حتى مدير مشروع 
اما عندنا @ فليس اكثر من مسااااااااااااااح


----------



## eng_amrhammamsayed (27 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورجدا
على
هذا المقال


----------



## عبدالمنعم الحسن (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المقال القيم


----------



## تركيا (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع

موضوع مميز


----------



## سندر2009 (26 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ارجو توضيح العلاقه بين الاسقاط الخرائط والمساحه الهندسيه وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سندر2009 (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير واعانك على الخير ارجو توضيح العلاقه بين المساقط والمساحه المستويه


----------



## احمد زكريا يحي (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل حير عن وعن الامه الاسلاميه ملحوظه مهنه المساح فى السعوديه لها قيمه كبيره جدا زى المهندس واكثر


----------



## eng abdallah (4 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مدحت الجزار (8 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووورعلي الأفادة الرائعة


----------



## ghamdane (21 مارس 2011)

انواع الجهزة المسا حية


----------



## ghamdane (21 مارس 2011)

انواع الجهزة المسا حة وطرقات


----------



## adel104 (22 مارس 2011)

أشكر الدكتور قرني علي هذا التوضيح


----------

